# GPU for under 12k.



## saswat23 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am looking for a good GPU for under 12k. 

*My PC Config:* 
* Intel i5-2400
* Asus P8H77-M Pro
* FSP APN 700W PSU
* DELL IN2020M HD LED (@ 1600 x 900)

*I have shortlisted GTX-650Ti Boost*, but cant decide whether to go for 1GB or 2GB model. Is the 2GB model worth it?
I will be buying the card from Gainward as its pricing is way better than other brands.

Here is the Pricing I got for Gainward:
*s20.postimg.org/zfxvvpqtp/image.jpg


*So, which one provides better VFM? Is the 2GB version really worth spending Rs.1200 extra?*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

yeah. get 2gb version. it is worth as games started to use more VRAM. who provides service for gainward?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

Buddy stick with Asus or zotac as they have better after sale support.

what is your resolution ?

i don't think 650ti boost will able to utilize 2gb vram


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

are you sure 650ti for rs 8300?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> are you sure 650ti for rs 8300?



??

he talking abt ti boost


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ??
> 
> he talking abt ti boost



the picture posted by him specifies 650 ti for rs 8300


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> the picture posted by him specifies 650 ti for rs 8300



 he updated the image now


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Buddy stick with Asus or zotac as they have better after sale support.
> 
> what is your resolution ?
> 
> i don't think 650ti boost will able to utilize 2gb vram



1600 x 900


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> he updated the image now



650 ti for rs 8300 is really good.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> are you sure 650ti for rs 8300?


Yup, that's the quote I got from gainward.



ASHISH65 said:


> ??
> 
> he talking abt ti boost



Yup, Ti Boost costs 11k for 1GB and 12.2k for 2GB.



rijinpk1 said:


> yeah. get 2gb version. it is worth as games started to use more VRAM. *who provides service for gainward?*


Its *SAVERA*
They also provide service for many other big brands.
*s20.postimg.org/8jii14xe5/Capture11.jpg


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

Get 1gb of gtx 650ti boost with eyes closed

but i would go with asus or zotac variant


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 5, 2013)

Asus and Zotac would cost ~2k more (for 1GB) IMO.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

my 7770's 1gb vram was fully utilized when i played COD black ops two


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 5, 2013)

And yes, the *1GB variant is the Golden Sample edition* and hence has Dual Fans but the *2GB variant is the normal edition* and hence has only single fan (The 2GB GS edition is not available here).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

Buddy I never heard about Gainward better go with reputed brands that do well in the market like Zotac, Asus. I personally prefer Zotac or Asus. Both of them give not more than 3 years of warranty.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Buddy I never heard about Gainward better go with reputed brands that do well in the market like Zotac, Asus. I personally prefer Zotac or Asus. Both of them give not more than 3 years of warranty.



Zotac have 5 year warranty


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yup, I know Zotac has 5 years warranty but Zotac is not available here and its 13.3k @ flipkart, completely out of my budget. I am strictly looking for a card under 12k.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Yup, I know Zotac has 5 years warranty but Zotac is not available here and its 13.3k @ flipkart, completely out of my budget. I am strictly looking for a card under 12k.



then go with gainward one


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yup, that's my last option. Enquired for Palit GTX-650Ti Boost 2GB with Abacus Peripherals. I got a quote of 16k  
But I want to know the actuall difference between the 1GB and 2GB card. Will the 2GB card be of any use? I mean is it worth spending 1.2k more?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Yup, that's my last option. Enquired for Palit GTX-650Ti Boost 2GB with Abacus Peripherals. I got a quote of 16k
> But I want to know the actuall difference between the 1GB and 2GB card. Will the 2GB card be of any use? I mean is it worth spending 1.2k more?



Normally any game will require VRAM not more than 2GB and anything more than that is necessary for Multi-Monitor displays only.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 5, 2013)

So, should I go for the 1GB or the 2GB one?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> So, should I go for the 1GB or the 2GB one?



my suggestion would be to get 2gb one


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

go with 2gb one


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

Just get Zotac GTX650Ti 2GB Boost @ 12500 locally.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 6, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Just get Zotac GTX650Ti 2GB Boost @ 12500 locally.



That's the problem. Most brands are not available here. Only brands available here are: Asus, PowerColor, Gainward and some models of XFX. 
Though service for most brands is available here.

Guys any idea who is the distributor of ZOTAC?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 6, 2013)

What is the price of Gainward GTX 650 Ti Boost 2GB from Gainward?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> What is the price of Gainward GTX 650 Ti Boost 2GB from Gainward?



rs 12200
op has given it in his first post itself


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just asked Aditya IT regarding Zotac GTX-650Ti Boost. They say it will take around 2 months for new stock to be available. Called MD Computers and they say the same too. Asus is available for 13.7k both here in BBSR and MD Computers. 
Also enquired regarding MSI, got a call from SMC International and they quote 13.7k too. 
So, no option left other than Gainward. Even MD quoted 12.2k for Gainward GTX-650Ti Boost 2GB.



Cilus said:


> What is the price of Gainward GTX 650 Ti Boost 2GB from Gainward?



12.2k, all prices are mentioned in the very first post.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

Why cannot you get it here in Secunderabad. Just go to PL Computers or Arun Computers or Swetha Computers.All of them offer good prices.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 6, 2013)

Buddy, I am in BBSR, Odisha and you are in Hyd. Its not possible for get it from there? 
And what is the pricing?


----------



## Harshverma (Dec 7, 2013)

Bro if you have a budget of 12k then it will be better if you go for r7-260X for 11.5k

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R7 260X 2GB DDR5 OC (R7 260X 2GB DDR5 OC - 11222-00-41G - 840777063934 - 12,380.95)


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 7, 2013)

AFAIK GTX-650Ti Boost performs better than R7-260X. 
Isn't it?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 7, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> AFAIK GTX-650Ti Boost performs better than R7-260X.
> Isn't it?



yes ti boost is faster


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is the pricing of all the brands I enquired (For GTX-650Ti Boost 2GB): 
1. Gainward: 12.2k 
2. Asus: 13.6k 
3. Palit: 15.5k
4. MSI: 14k 
6. Zotac: 13.3K (only @ flipkart, Stock is not availabe in India now) 

I am actually looking for Zotac, it was availabe at flipkart earlier at a much better price, almost ~12.3k. Both MD Computers and Aditya Infotech say stock for Zotac is not available now and fresh stock might take a week or two to come here. So, I am thinking of waiting for the time being, else Gainward is my last option. 

And guys if you find any good deal in the meanwhile, please post it here and let me know.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 7, 2013)

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 TI 2GB DDR5 BOOST OC (GTX650TIB-DC2OC-2GD5, - GTX650TIB-DC2OC-2GD5, - - 16,189.50)

@12.8k


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 8, 2013)

That card will be a bit longer and will not fit in my cabinet. It is 21.5 CM long. And also it will come to ~13k with shipping.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> That card will be a bit longer and will not fit in my cabinet. It is 21.5 CM long. And also it will come to ~13k with shipping.



which cabby do you have?
that  13k may be worth for future when you ever in need for rma


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Zebronics Aviator*
Actally I could hardly fit my earlier Gigabyte HD 7770 which was 21cm long. And this is 21.5 cm, it probably wont fit.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> *Zebronics Aviator*
> Actally I could hardly fit my earlier Gigabyte HD 7770 which was 21cm long. And this is 21.5 cm, it probably wont fit.



are you upgrading from hd 7770?


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 8, 2013)

Nope. 
I had bought an HD 7770 earlier (around a year back) but returned it.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 15, 2013)

Guyz, finally setteled with Zotac. Its price has come down to 12.6k
ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 15, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Guyz, finally setteled with Zotac. Its price has come down to 12.6k
> ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 15, 2013)

From where do I get the warranty for the first 2 years? Zotac says the first 2 yr warranty will be provided by the seller/dealer and the rest 3 by Zotac. 
So, how will I get the warranty from flipkart for the first two years?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 15, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Guyz, finally setteled with Zotac. Its price has come down to 12.6k
> ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com



After getting gpu register at zotac site for extra 3 year warranty.

Warranty Manager: ZOTAC - It's time to play!


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 15, 2013)

I know that, but accoding to their warranty policy the first 2 years warranty will be provided by the seller. What about it? Or the complete 5 yrs will be provided by Zotac?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 12, 2014)

Forgot to update. 
Finally bought Zotac GTX-650Ti Boost 2GB from flipkart for 12.6k.

Thank you all for your suggestions and support.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Forgot to update.
> Finally bought Zotac GTX-650Ti Boost 2GB from flipkart for 12.6k.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.



 Congo  -Happy gaming


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats  enjoy gaming.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Forgot to update.
> Finally bought Zotac GTX-650Ti Boost 2GB from flipkart for 12.6k.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.



Congrats. And don't forget registering the card online for extra 3 years of warranty


----------

